# Bangaloreans .. ???



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

Any "Namma Bengaluru" kannadigas over here..???


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm originally from Mangalore but only been there about 4 times. Sorry to disappoint! 

You will find lots of different nationalities on this forum however, so maybe you should join one of the meet ups and see for yourself.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

So we have had a Mumbaikar thread and a Bengaluru thread. There is potential for a Delhi thread, Chennai, Kolkata etc etc. Then we can have a Marine Drive thread, Ashok Vihar thread etc etc


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

rsinner said:


> So we have had a Mumbaikar thread and a Bengaluru thread. There is potential for a Delhi thread, Chennai, Kolkata etc etc. Then we can have a Marine Drive thread, Ashok Vihar thread etc etc


Noooo!!! That is too many threads for just one (big) country  Maybe this one will suffice for all the Indians to come together and say hi?  :clap2:

And there's also the 'new to dubai....' thread.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

How about a Goa thread? I think we should have a thread for each state in our country  I bet you will love that Izzy


----------



## Sky_High_1 (Mar 13, 2011)

@ rsinner: LOL
@ Pamela: You from Mangalore . I think a place like Goa definitely deserves its own thread.

On another note, I performed a search for "Reggae" on the forum and was disappointed not to find even one thread on it! That calls for another thread sometime closer to my arrival date


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sky_High_1 said:


> @ rsinner: LOL
> @ Pamela: You from Mangalore . I think a place like Goa definitely deserves its own thread.
> 
> On another note, I performed a search for "Reggae" on the forum and was disappointed not to find even one thread on it! That calls for another thread sometime closer to my arrival date


Oh deary me! Are you a Mangalorean native born and raised in Mumbai and then moved to Pittsburgh but is currently in Kuwait?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> How about a Goa thread? I think we should have a thread for each state in our country  I bet you will love that Izzy


errr, please don't  

on another note (I am just trying to distract you guys from your idea by creating a diversion!) did you guys know that the forum has a section for India?? India Expat Forum for Expats Living in India - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad 

Maybe you can use it to discuss matters from 'back home' when you get homesick 

I am a regular lurker on the Mexico forum


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> errr, please don't
> 
> on another note (I am just trying to distract you guys from your idea by creating a diversion!) did you guys know that the forum has a section for India?? India Expat Forum for Expats Living in India - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad
> 
> ...


Ahh Izzy









11 years in this city has almost made it my home...almost! Besides, if I miss home, I just need to take a flight back for the weekend


----------



## Sky_High_1 (Mar 13, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Oh deary me! Are you a Mangalorean native born and raised in Mumbai and then moved to Pittsburgh but is currently in Kuwait?


Hahaha damn you almost got all of it right, except for I was born and raised in Kuwait (settled in Mumbai) Now back in Kuwait training for a job in my next stop ..... *drumroll* ..... DUBAI!!! 

Mad props for trying though


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

to the Desi folk here.... (and don't get mad), but I see a few threads inquiring about Indian folks from a particular region... i.e. Mumbians, Punjabis, Bangaloreans, etc. 
Do you guys only hang out with Indians that are from the same region/city/state?? I would think with the huge Desi population here, that you would expand your circle of friends/acquaintances...
I mean is there segregation in your community or do you not associate with someone because he/she is of a different caste, speaks a different language, believes in a different religion, etc.?

Just wondering.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm wondering how you used the word "Desi" if you're American. That's a term not many other nationalities use when they refer to us Indians. So, if you're actually of Indian origin, you should be able to answer this question yourself, don't you think?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> I'm wondering how you used the word "Desi" if you're American. That's a term not many other nationalities use when they refer to us Indians. So, if you're actually of Indian origin, you should be able to answer this question yourself, don't you think?


1. I think the term Desi is used a lot more than you think it is. I have friends that are from all over (not Indian) and many of them know what the term 'Desi' means.
2. Regardless of my origin, why would I ask a question if I knew the answer to it?? Doesn't make a lot of sense, does it?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You're right, it doesn't make a lot of sense. Your question actually sounds a little ignorant if you have friends from many different nationalities.

If you're American and not Indian, then maybe you'll understand that its always nice to meet people from the same State, that's all. It doesn't mean that we restrict ourselves only to people of our kind. You need to be a little more open minded IndoMLA. I would hate to think that an Indian actually asked such an insular question


----------



## Sky_High_1 (Mar 13, 2011)

Not sure about the others but I believe its all about trying to get a conversation going that originates from some sort of common ground, thats all. IMO - The more diversity, the better!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Sky_High_1 said:


> Not sure about the others but I believe its all about trying to get a conversation going that originates from some sort of common ground, thats all. IMO - The more diversity, the better!


That makes sense... I just asked as most of us are not indigenous to this area and thus will go through the same trials,tribulations, etc. that everyone else does regardless of our ethnicity. But your point of commonality makes sense, I just never had that as most people I befriend are not always American or from India.

and to Pamela... my apologies if my query was ignorant (or perceived that way), but I thought it genuine, as I did not know the answer and would not know who to pose that question to. Did not know I would invoke such a rebuke.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Well - there ARE threads on this forum from time to time where Germans look for germans, Scotts look for scotts etc etc. So its probably not a "Desi" trait


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> That makes sense... I just asked as most of us are not indigenous to this area and thus will go through the same trials,tribulations, etc. that everyone else does regardless of our ethnicity. But your point of commonality makes sense, I just never had that as most people I befriend are not always American or from India.
> 
> and to Pamela... my apologies if my query was ignorant (or perceived that way), but I thought it genuine, as I did not know the answer and would not know who to pose that question to. Did not know I would invoke such a rebuke.


Here are just a few threads that have come up over the last couple of years that you might find useful. Considering the fact that a lot of posters on thread number 1 are talking about what State they're from, I suggest you ask them why don't they expand their circle of friends and why there's a segregation in the American community?

There were just 2 threads that Indians put up looking for people from Mumbai and then Bangalore. It hardly called for the comments that you made and the questions that you asked. Maybe the people on these threads won't perceive you as ignorant with those comments.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/31133-any-americans.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...iving-dubai/47808-american-social-events.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ai/62603-north-americans-where-you-dubai.html


----------



## momo007 (Jan 12, 2011)

Start a thread with blood groups, sure you will get lots of diversity there


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I for one, crave americans.... more so, southern good ol'********  If they are bikers, then that is even better! 

(sadly, not found a one.... and can count the americans I have met here on one hand)


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Here are just a few threads that have come up over the last couple of years that you might find useful. Considering the fact that a lot of posters on thread number 1 are talking about what State they're from, I suggest you ask them why don't they expand their circle of friends and why there's a segregation in the American community?
> 
> There were just 2 threads that Indians put up looking for people from Mumbai and then Bangalore. It hardly called for the comments that you made and the questions that you asked. Maybe the people on these threads won't perceive you as ignorant with those comments.
> 
> ...


Wow, Pam... this has gotten a little out of hand... I don't think I could explain anymore of my line of questioning (or reasoning) without either further irritating you or putting my foot further in my mouth, but I guess I will try. 
The US has a lot of states as does India, but it appeared (at least in my head from this forum and my observations in other areas/regions) that certain Asian minorities only tend to hang out with there own (i.e. from the same city/state). In the US, I am from Texas, but I don't seek out only Texans to hang out with.... I don't mind hanging out with any American, going a step further, I also don't mind associating with other nationalities. 
The OP asked about Bangaloreans, correct? I merely asked my question as Bangalore is a city in Karnataka, so that is pretty specific/narrowly focused inquiry (would the OP not be open to hang out with others from the same state or even other Indians?). I haven't been in these forums long, so I don't know if people seek others from certain cities, etc. I understand the Americans looking for other Americans or Indians looking for other Indians, the city specific query just confused me. Anyway, my apologies for the ignorant question and again for trying to explain...



Jynxgirl said:


> I for one, crave americans.... more so, southern good ol'********  If they are bikers, then that is even better!
> 
> (sadly, not found a one.... and can count the americans I have met here on one hand)


I ain't a *******, but I am from the South and I do ride... I have seen a few places that rent bikes here, but they are all Harleys. Is there a place to rent sport bikes? I am thinking of shipping my crotch rocket here, but people drive to crazy here..... Does anyone ever organize any rides here? If so, let me know.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

indomla -- i will try and answer ur question fairly, the posters i believe were just looking for a starting point in their friend search and thought looking for ppl who they knew for a fact that they wud get along with or bond with... 

i guess it's the same as when yankees head to the nearest mcdonald's no matter which country they go to... or when most americans ask which team or political party someone supports when they want to get to know a person... it's the comfort of the familiar... doesn't mean we don't like the new...

and i can see why anyone would think your indian -- seeing your profile name and how easily you used the word desi -- pam and I have friends that are from all over (not Indian) and many (most) of them DO NOT know what the term 'Desi' means.

indians are usually polite -- you're american, right?


jynxgirl -- i think your weird job timing is to blame for you not meeting americans -- had dinner just last night with my favorite american couple -- they introduced me to chunky apple sauce ... yum yum


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Perhaps IndoMLA would like to join us at one of the forum events and see that we are actually a good mix of nationalities?  Who knows, I might show up too! 

IndoMLA - Ipshi, Rsinner and Sky High have answered your question better than I even bothered to. I've just seen too many threads on this forum of western people looking for people from their state, etc and then when an Indian puts up a thread about fellow Mumbaikars or Bangaloreans, we get asked if we do not mix with people of different castes. Such a shame and so unfair! Sorry you had to be on the receiving end of my rant though.


----------



## Sky_High_1 (Mar 13, 2011)

I kinda feel sorry for the guy who started this thread haha. All Bangaloreans, if any, might have been scared away by our "discussion"


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

*Aye aye---i am from Bangalore*

Wow..!!..I think m the only second bangalorean after the thread starter to post on this thread.. !!!.. This thread has just been diverted to the no mans land..lol.. We bangaloreans are more of peace loving people ... lol..!!


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

Ho Ho Ho Ho... Had been a lil busy with work, couldn't catch up with the proceedings..!! .. My query still remains .. "Are there any bangaloreans around..??"

@indomla : We Indians are from a country of diversified cultures and languages. Our cuisines,traditions,clothing,language vary city to city and district to district. But that doesn't mean we do not mix up with people of different cultures or religions, Its just easier to get along with people from your region. Thats the simple reason people from India try to find somebody from their respective region. It has nothing to do with racism, We do have pockets of racism around, Its existent all over the world. ( To be continued....tiring day!!!!)

Well I haven't come across many Non-Indians who can spell Karnataka or even know that bangalore is a part of Karnataka, your geography is good or your roots run down to south India.

And @ The mangaloreans around : Is there any place in the UAE which serves good "mangalore bajji", I don mean the modified Malbari stuff.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

For Mangalorean food, try *Dasaprakash* in Karama.


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> For Mangalorean food, try *Dasaprakash* in Karama.


thank you.


----------

